# Wade Fishing 12-21-14 morning SWP



## crazivi3tdude (Dec 12, 2014)

caught 2 decent size monsters from swp this morning. Had to go back to work so only had a chance to fish from 7-11. The bite was 9am today. Hooked both on mullet with tandem.


----------

